# Recovery Video



## Spencer (Jan 4, 2012)

I know I already posted this but I thought I'd share it one more time


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anafranil cured you. are you still taking it.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks for the video


----------



## Spencer (Jan 4, 2012)

cruisinthrulife89 said:


> Anafranil cured you. are you still taking it.


No I am not. The side effects sucked and I wanted to get off it. My DP has come back a little bit but its very manageable nowadays. If I feel the need to go back on it I will.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice tool poster xD


----------



## Spencer (Jan 4, 2012)

Andre said:


> Nice tool poster xD


Thank You!


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I'm meeting my doc in two days. I'll mention anafranyl in the conversation with her...


----------



## Poon (11 mo ago)

You there?


----------

